# Getränke unterwegs kühlen



## michi220573 (14. Mai 2012)

Servus,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, Getränkedosen oder -flaschen, z.B. die Gipfelcola, unterwegs im Rucksack kühl zu halten? Ich meine jetzt nicht eine Plastetüte mit Eiswürfeln drin, sondern etwas professionelleres. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## dubbel (14. Mai 2012)

Sie: "Schatz, ich habe schon wieder eiskalte Hände." - Er: "Dann halt du mal mein Bier."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (14. Mai 2012)

Such mal bei Amazon nach "Flaschen Kühlmanschette" Da gibt es sehr viele Treffer.

ciao heiko


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Thermoskanne!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2012)

Wo ist dabei der Witz?


----------



## transalbi (15. Mai 2012)

Einfache Methode: du nimmst eine alte Socke (gewaschen empfiehlt sich), die Fahrradflasche muss reinpassen. Die Socke wird dann angefeuchtet. Durch die Verdunstung ergibt sich eine leichte Kühlung der Getränke in der Flasche.


----------



## michi220573 (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich in den Alpen ein paar Stunden bergauf unterwegs bin, dann hab ich für den Uphill eine volle Trinkblase mit Wasser im Rucksack. Zum Anstoßen nach der Gipfelankunft und zum kurzfristigen Auffüllen der Kohlenhydratspeicher möchte ich gern die eine oder andere Dose/Flasche Cola (0,5 l) mitnehmen. Nur sollen die eben am Gipfel nicht 30°C haben.

Der Tipp mit den Kühlmanschetten ist jedenfalls schonmal prima. Dankeschön.


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Mai 2012)

ich will jetzt ja nicht pedantisch rüberkommen-was macht dieses Thema aber hier?


----------



## michi220573 (15. Mai 2012)

Biker, die oft auf Reisen sind, haben dazu vielleicht einen Tipp, wie weiter oben bestätigt.


----------



## head-md (15. Mai 2012)

hi
wenn Du Zeitungsleser bist geht das prima: sehr kalte Dose in Zeitungsteil einwickeln, dabei ist es egal ob Du den Sportteil nimmt oder den Wirtschaftsteil, am Gipfel ankommen, Dose auspacken, schön kalt und noch Zeitung lesen perfect


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Mai 2012)

Das hier wäre die ideale Lösung

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstkühlendes_Bierfass 

bzw

http://www.dooyoo.de/bier/tucher-coolkeg/786453/

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasga (18. Mai 2012)

hab das gleiche problem,

gipfelcola warm schmeckt nicht,die lösung hierfür,

einfach über nacht einfrieren,aber nicht zu kalt sonst platz die dose,

du mußt nur sicher sein das sie komplett aufgetaut ist bevor du sie aufmachst

funktioniert übrigens auch mit Salsiccia,

für die trinkblase im rucksack friere ich mir eine 0,5 l tupperdose mit wasser ein

so habe ich einen eiswürfel den ich im ganzen in die blase stecke,ohne dose,

der hält ne ganze weile kühl,reicht oft auch bis zur nächsten quelle

grüße thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Mai 2012)

Schaut doch mal bei edeka und Co. Da gibt es Veltins, bittburger und Co in kleinen Kühltaschen.


----------



## tobi2036 (7. August 2015)

Mir stellt sich die gleiche Frage, bloß eben mit den "Powerbarriegeln", da diese natürlich nach kürzester Zeit schöne weich und klebrig
sind und es dann eine schmierige Angelegnheit ist, die Packung zu öffnen und den Riegel zu verzehren. 
Das mit dem Trinken sehe ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, da ich auf Tour (zumindest in meinem Bezirk) genug Qellen mit eiskaltem (Trink)Wasser zur 
Verfügung habe, wo ich immer wieder auffüllen kann. 
Aber diese Kühlmanschetten hören sich gut an. Kann man die Riegel gut einpacken.


----------



## muddymartin (7. August 2015)

.


----------



## dievole (11. August 2015)

Ich suche mir meine Ziele so aus, dass immer eine Hütte mit Weißbier in der Nähe ist. Das baut beim Anstieg immer auf.


----------



## tobi2036 (11. August 2015)

dievole schrieb:


> Ich suche mir meine Ziele so aus, dass immer eine Hütte mit Weißbier in der Nähe ist. Das baut beim Anstieg immer auf.





Hehe absolut. Ne Hütte muss immer auf der Tour vorhanden sein. Man braucht ja ein Ziel, bzw. Zwischenziel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

